# Sagulator alternative? (shelf thickness calculator)



## SawdustTX (Jan 14, 2012)

Trying to determine drawer bottom thickness for some new hardware cabinets in my shop. Searching the forums I came across numerous references to the Sagulator for calculating shelf thickness. Problem is the link will not load. I've googled it to see if it's hosted at any other location, but all I find is the original Woodbin link, and I get an error every time I try. All other sites work fine.

Anyone know if Woodbin and the Sagulator have gone "off the air" and/or if there is a similar calculator elsewhere?

http://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator.htm

The error message is not a "can't be found" which would indicate a bad link, it's a "cannot connect" or "cannot display" error which typically relates to a down site.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It was working a couple days ago but not now.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

The link is probably sagging!


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I just tried mine… connection timed out. It seems to be the entire woodbin.com site as well. Maybe it will come back on??


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine returned .com is taking too long to respond error.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Never heard of sagulator, if in doubt I will model my project using ANSYS.


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

It's operational again.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

It is down again for me.
You can click the link below to go to an archive of it though.
https://web.archive.org/web/20140104213050/http://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator.htm


----------



## Mikenln (Apr 14, 2016)

It is operating now, 7/4/17.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Just make 'em 1/2 inch and git-on-with-it!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Just make em 1/2 inch and git-on-with-it!
> 
> - MT_Stringer


 What he said. +1

You didn't say how big your drawers are gong to be. Even 1/4 BB plywood will hold a lot of weight.

This 1/4 inch BB is holding 125 lbs. As a side note all my shop drawers are 1/4 BB.










I measure a 3/16'' sag in the middle of this drawer. The draw is 22×36.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> - AlaskaGuy


You stuck me as being bigger than that :>/


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> You stuck me as being bigger than that :>/
> 
> - jbay


I am, that picture was taken 35 years ago. I've changed some.


----------

